# Area 51 Genetics? Anyone ever hear of them?



## yodabuds (Feb 4, 2015)

Howdy 
NGR just got some new gear in today for a company called Area 51 genetics... Anyone ever hear of them before? Really can't find to much on them... I ordered two packs (first time ordering with ngr we'll see how it goes)... Wondering if they'll be any fire to be found?
Yoda


----------



## yodabuds (Feb 4, 2015)

Ahh found their fb page, a rhode island outfit here in the states, looks to be fantastic strains they have... Will have to give them a go


----------



## typoerror (Feb 4, 2015)

i ran area 51 voyager and it was pure flame. definitely give em a go. hes a cool guy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah i ran some of the ripac kush. That was a good 1. Still got a couple other strains from them and i know my boy got a couple stuff as well.
He really is a cool dude.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 4, 2015)

NGR is legit as fuck. So is Area 51.

You gonna be happy OP.

Just grabbed me some Sagans Delight and Luck Dragon.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 4, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> NGR is legit as fuck. So is Area 51.
> 
> You gonna be happy OP.
> 
> Just grabbed me some Sagans Delight and Luck Dragon.


Holy crap dude, you got a lineup for the apocolypse now! lol


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 4, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> Ahh found their fb page, a rhode island outfit here in the states, looks to be fantastic strains they have... Will have to give them a go


Where in R.I ????


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 4, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Holy crap dude, you got a lineup for the apocolypse now! lol


Like I fucking need more beans. wtf.

Here's where it gets dicey though. One of the reasons I ordered was for the free third pack. I was checking "new arrivals" to see when they were in stock. When I clicked on that tab it said "in stock"- use promo code 51 for the free pack. Knowing they were sold out or would be soon I quickly selected 2 packs, entered the code "51" and checked out....

Later I looked at the site again and clicked the "promos" tab outta curiosity. It said:
Use promo code: area 51
promo code: 51

I emailed them asking which code was correct and if I still get the freebies. I get an email back saying, "she entered it wrong. It's fixed now."

On the "promo" tab it now says "area 51" and on the "new arrivals" it still says "51"

IMO I should still get the freebies if it said "51" twice on the site and "she entered it wrong". Still waiting to see what they say........ MEH.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Feb 4, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> Like I fucking need more beans. wtf.
> 
> Here's where it gets dicey though. One of the reasons I ordered was for the free third pack. I was checking "new arrivals" to see when they were in stock. When I clicked on that tab it said "in stock"- use promo code 51 for the free pack. Knowing they were sold out or would be soon I quickly selected 2 packs, entered the code "51" and checked out....
> 
> ...


You probably will if the promo code went through, when I ordered the new years promo it wasn't working for a few minutes after promo started and when you enter it it said "Invalid Promo Code", so if your code got accepted then I would assume you entered whichever one was correct at the time.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 5, 2015)

They gave me the freebies. Fook yeah.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 5, 2015)

area 51 is solid. dankys the shit...


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 2, 2015)

Just ordered some radioactive kush. Hearing good things about these guys. I'll know for myself soon enough.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Mar 2, 2015)

dirtyshawa said:


> Just ordered some radioactive kush. Hearing good things about these guys. I'll know for myself soon enough.


Just curious but where are you hearing good things about these guys from? You cant find a single bit of information about them on the web. A grow and smoke report would be nice to see, but none exist for A51.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

i found these guys on facebook. thats the only spot, grows are in the group area 51 command base.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2015)

cleverpiggy said:


> Just curious but where are you hearing good things about these guys from? You cant find a single bit of information about them on the web. A grow and smoke report would be nice to see, but none exist for A51.


Blasphemy asking such things.....

Have you grown any of these GG?
Or just hyped up talk?


----------



## cleverpiggy (Mar 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i found these guys on facebook. thats the only spot, grows are in the group area 51 command base.


Thanks Green for your research work and reporting on A51 much appreciated! , but they still don't have any real strain reviews or grow reports. Very weak on their product profiles. I am not convinced one way or the other on their legitimacy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Blasphemy asking such things.....
> 
> Have you grown any of these GG?
> Or just hyped up talk?


why ask my opinion if you dont respect it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

cleverpiggy said:


> Thanks Green for your research work and reporting on A51 much appreciated! , but they still don't have any real strain reviews or grow reports. Very weak on their product profiles. I am not convinced one way or the other on their legitimacy.


true theres very little info. last i knew he sent out a shit ton of testers but i havent been back on facebook that much since. there were plenty of people talking bout what they found. ofcourse the occasional nanner but id expect that with alien x chem or og. only one iv grown so far is kraken x astrodawg and it was a super squat tight stacker, super frosty, had lots of fruityness to it. i have packs of napalm f2, astrodawg f2, tresdawg x astrodawg, and one other. hit the breeder up im sure hell answer any questions. real cool guy. oh yea last pack is alien isolation x astrodawg. i have a killer alien isolation ill be flowering out in bout 2/3 weeks, love that plant! solid keeper. hes also on i believe the cannacollective forum.1st 2 pics are the kraken x AD and 3rd pic is the alien isolation. that was my 1st n only run with the kraken i let her go but ill keep this AI till the wheels fall of, love it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Area 51 Genetics added 2 new photos.*
December 12, 2014 · 
AstroDawg F2 submitted by grower



"}" data-reactid=".5l" style="color: rgb(109, 132, 180); cursor: pointer;">Like · · Share · 5252


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

copy n pasted from area 51 genetics facebook page.^^ plenty of other grows on that page im looking right now.i was wondering what i wanted to pop 1st, looking at these pics i think itll be at astrodawgs. looks like a nice alien x chem cross.

https://www.facebook.com/Area51Genetics


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 2, 2015)

Right on greenghost! Looking forward to watching those runs  I also grabbed a pack of the napalm og, blue napalm, and Astrodawg f2... The way I look at them is that first and Fire most they are an outfit that supplies the Rhode island dispenaries with extracts... All there gear
Probably is than all tested and I'd think if that was the case and if it was me with that kind of testing access I'd select the best mothers I could.... Would think if nothing more these will be fantastic gals to make bho and hash with etc... It's what they do
For a living... And being in a legal state and being legit I would think there gear should be top shelf stuff or at least that's what I am hoping and for their prices of a pack it's worth a try  that Astrodawg im guessing is an f2 of the alien genetics Astrodawg so with testing etc I'd hope these f2s are legit.... Man I'm noticing now with the photos I got in the tent they can get HUGE so don't want to get to many plants going... Thinking I'll pop some of these next run possibly.... Will be watching out for some grows in the upcoming months...
Stay stoned and wishing anyone bout to run any of these strains best of luck!


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 2, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Where in R.I ????


Says Warwick, RI


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

when i start em ill get an official area 51 thread rolling so you can show off what u find as well.  cant go wrong with those astrodawg f2s!


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

So no test threads?......say whattttttt!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> So no test threads?......say whattttttt!!!!


Hopefully they do some honest testing instead of the usual sugar coated fluff


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

Any kind of testing will work....any test threads?
They been out for sometime now...


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm from Newport and long gone away from RI . Love the state but better weather led me away .


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Any kind of testing will work....any test threads?
> They been out for sometime now...


you talk shit to me cause i wont use IG but you cant use FB....lol its not like im getting paid to support this guy, just giving my honest opinion. if it was my company id have my own forum for testing kinda like the ggg forum but not such a failure. have you bought anything that was promised as tested but wasnt? like the purchase i made from gage green?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Blasphemy asking such things.....
> 
> Have you grown any of these GG?
> Or just hyped up talk?


im not a hypeman like you, i really keep it 100

looks like a few grows on the chillgarden,the farm, ic,and fb


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

You are a strange fella....but back to the question...any test threads?

Being,it's all you gripe about...just asking is all.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> You are a strange fella....but back to the question...any test threads?
> 
> Being,it's all you gripe about...just asking is all.


can i get that grategrape test thread? get me that and ill get you all the threads i can find  are u not on facebook?


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

Hahaha...you know they have been out for sometime now...it's not one test thread,as you would say...just trying to get to the bottom of your fake hate...

You company has to test,as with any other...no,it's ok...it still dank...but that's not hype!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahaha...you know they have been out for sometime now...it's not one test thread,as you would say...just trying to get to the bottom of your fake hate...
> 
> You company has to test,as with any other...no,it's ok...it still dank...but that's not hype!!!!


i have no hate. theres threads to be found. its clearly not about the test threads im now realizing....lol this isnot my company nor do i work for/with them. my company is boston baked beans, and youll see some fine test threads in the next few months. do you see me coming on here talking about his upcoming releases, like you do for ggg? talk bout hype....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

i just noticed u buy 2 packs area 51 u get a free pack and 10 % off. not too shabby! never see any gage freebies,....greed is real with the gageness!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> So no test threads?......say whattttttt!!!!


There were a couple on tsd. But everything went when that ship sank.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2015)

There gear has been out for some time now. Haven't seen any grow journals period. Crosses sound great but that's what lead me to not purchase anything until I see some good journals or some pix of something 

Whoever has any of there gear and is running it post some progress.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> true theres very little info. last i knew he sent out a shit ton of testers but i havent been back on facebook that much since. there were plenty of people talking bout what they found. ofcourse the occasional nanner but id expect that with alien x chem or og. only one iv grown so far is kraken x astrodawg and it was a super squat tight stacker, super frosty, had lots of fruityness to it. i have packs of napalm f2, astrodawg f2, tresdawg x astrodawg, and one other. hit the breeder up im sure hell answer any questions. real cool guy. oh yea last pack is alien isolation x astrodawg. i have a killer alien isolation ill be flowering out in bout 2/3 weeks, love that plant! solid keeper. hes also on i believe the cannacollective forum.1st 2 pics are the kraken x AD and 3rd pic is the alien isolation. that was my 1st n only run with the kraken i let her go but ill keep this AI till the wheels fall of, love it.View attachment 3363442View attachment 3363443 View attachment 3363448


^^^ lol gonna pop some astrodawg f2s soon...


akhiymjames said:


> There gear has been out for some time now. Haven't seen any grow journals period. Crosses sound great but that's what lead me to not purchase anything until I see some good journals or some pix of something
> 
> Whoever has any of there gear and is running it post some progress.


^^^^


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> There were a couple on tsd. But everything went when that ship sank.


Yeah,I seen a few pics,and got a few packs...back then.

I'm not knocking them,I'm knocking GG.....can't hold high standards for one,and not the others.

I mean he gos hard in the paint for test threads for GGG gear....just saying.
Keep it 100!!! GG


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

lol i told you im done with drama. iv been moved on, why havent you? i go hard in anything i do, my gf tells me all the time,chill shit aint a contest! as for hate, thats just not me. you only see how iv talked down on joe crosses, did u see me saying the mendo crosses were much better? clear your head and go back n look....cause i did. im not a hateful person,quite the opposite actually. id still smoke with you after beating the fuck out of you


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Mar 3, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone else picked up a pack or two


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 7, 2015)

Well they had a strain as strong as my sword I had to pick it up.

*Excalibur*
Space Jam
Skull Candy
Napalm OG

Grow journals to come very shortly


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2015)

damn a 50 pack of seeds for 175, 3.50 a seed. nice job danky!


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> damn a 50 pack of seeds for 175, 3.50 a seed. nice job danky!


I got 6 packs of Area 51, which one you wanna see first my brotha

Napalm OG
Astrodawg F2
Skull Candy
Excalibur
Space Jam


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 9, 2015)

My radioactive kush landed safely.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I got 6 packs of Area 51, which one you wanna see first my brotha
> 
> Napalm OG
> Astrodawg F2
> ...


napalm og seem like fire!!! i would seach for the alien pheno


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> napalm og seem like fire!!! i would seach for the alien pheno


They all seem pretty out of this world har har .


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2015)

i gotta check lineages n ill tell u what i would like to see


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i gotta check lineages n ill tell u what i would like to see


Excalibur has a lot to live up to....


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 14, 2015)

Greenghost, thank you for repping A51, I will be in touch via PM. Would like to hook you the fuck up. Typoerror, genuity, and WB, good to see ol' nics that are associated with good memories. King Arthur, mr mustache, dirtyshawa, & madininagyal thank you for your support and space in your gardens. My apologies for not responding sooner as I was just made aware that King would be doing a grow show and wanted to follow which lead me to here. Just a quick touch base with everyone and to thank for the positive vibes presented. I'll be back in the PM to do a little bio on me and what it is that I am doing. Peace, Health, and Prosperity to all. 

Astrodawg
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.471647159610643.1073741840.100002960896331&type=1&l=429b300c32
Alian Isolation
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.437477326360960.1073741829.100002960896331&type=1&l=151e2ed403
The Kraken
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.447175815391111.1073741833.100002960896331&type=1&l=764a8de238
Tres Dawg IX
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.437366499705376.1073741828.100002960896331&type=1&l=395cb1eac8
Space Jam
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.473793902729302.1073741842.100002960896331&type=1&l=8b3bf235a8


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

welcome playtowin! passes the E-joint


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Excalibur has a lot to live up to....


after lookin, og18 x stardawg sounds pretty dank!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Greenghost, thank you for repping A51, I will be in touch via PM. Would like to hook you the fuck up. Typoerror, genuity, and WB, good to see ol' nics that are associated with good memories. King Arthur, mr mustache, dirtyshawa, & madininagyal thank you for your support and space in your gardens. My apologies for not responding sooner as I was just made aware that King would be doing a grow show and wanted to follow which lead me to here. Just a quick touch base with everyone and to thank for the positive vibes presented. I'll be back in the PM to do a little bio on me and what it is that I am doing. Peace, Health, and Prosperity to all.
> 
> Astrodawg
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.471647159610643.1073741840.100002960896331&type=1&l=429b300c32
> ...


Some nice looking gear you have. 

Are you otherwise known as "JJ"?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 14, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Greenghost, thank you for repping A51, I will be in touch via PM. Would like to hook you the fuck up. Typoerror, genuity, and WB, good to see ol' nics that are associated with good memories. King Arthur, mr mustache, dirtyshawa, & madininagyal thank you for your support and space in your gardens. My apologies for not responding sooner as I was just made aware that King would be doing a grow show and wanted to follow which lead me to here. Just a quick touch base with everyone and to thank for the positive vibes presented. I'll be back in the PM to do a little bio on me and what it is that I am doing. Peace, Health, and Prosperity to all.
> 
> Astrodawg
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.471647159610643.1073741840.100002960896331&type=1&l=429b300c32
> ...


Just bumped your stuff in the rotation to the next popping, going to let the people decide which one to go for first!  I am super excited and appreciate the compassionate prices. Already told NGR that if these babies come out with some dank I will be on it all the time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i just noticed u buy 2 packs area 51 u get a free pack and 10 % off. not too shabby! never see any gage freebies,....greed is real with the gageness!


Damn, so 3 packs of seeds for about $80. Can't beat that. Shit, you can't even pick up one pack of seeds from some other company's for that price


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2015)

Are they available somewhere that ships to Canada?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn, so 3 packs of seeds for about $80. Can't beat that. Shit, you can't even pick up one pack of seeds from some other company's for that price


see what I am sayin  I picked up 4 packs and got 6 I am so stoked


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> see what I am sayin  I picked up 4 packs and got 6 I am so stoked


Yeah that's a hell of a deal. Might have to jump on that myself...


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah that's a hell of a deal. Might have to jump on that myself...


Well I would before the ones you want are out or if they run out of promo. The promo beans are just as good as the rest!


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 14, 2015)

puff puff pass 
No, no relation at all. I put my keepers in an open pollination seed run of a pack of Star Dawgs by Top Dawg Genetics by breeder JJ. I had done. It is these seeds along Astrodwag which I had done the similar, that I am currently going through.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 14, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> puff puff pass
> No, no relation at all. I put my keepers in an open pollination seed run of a pack of Star Dawgs by Top Dawg Genetics by breeder JJ. I had done. It is these seeds along Astrodwag which I had done the similar, that I am currently going through.


Could you possibly give me some hints as to what I am to expect of your Excalibur? The name suits the avatar so that will be one of the first popped . I am so damn excited.


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Could you possibly give me some hints as to what I am to expect of your Excalibur? The name suits the avatar so that will be one of the first popped . I am so damn excited.


That 18 was aggressive. shoots out multiple towers of stacked goodness needing staking. The Star Dawg tames her a bit while adding to stronger branching.


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 14, 2015)

@Playtowin 
How about a little love here for the OP who took a gamble and started this thread  lol 
Looking really forward to running your gear, got a pack of the astrodawgs napalm OG and blue naplalm I think is the other... What is the quickest of the three as far as flowering time?
also great to have you here btw! I think we need to have a large Area 51 grow and show  maybe I'll throw one in a pot and take a gamble to see if I get a lady


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

ill be starting mine around 420. napalm og and possibly a 2nd...


----------



## yodabuds (Mar 14, 2015)

Greenghost sounds like a plan bro! Maybe a 420 12/12 fs grow? That's whats I am hoping, just awaiting for some of these autos to clear out my tent so I scrog that gth I got going, also have a green crack, strawberry cough, and a Jackberry x Shackzilla.... I am sure I can find a smaller size pot to test some of these bad boys out


----------



## althor (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, damn. I picked out my two packs, Luck Dragon and Solar Storm. Went through the checkout, entered in the code and got this message...
The maximum number of uses of the discount have been exceeded
I will be watching for next time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2015)

damn promo packs sold out! they need that reup danky lol as for 12 12 from seed, how easy to clone when done?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 14, 2015)

althor said:


> Well, damn. I picked out my two packs, Luck Dragon and Solar Storm. Went through the checkout, entered in the code and got this message...
> The maximum number of uses of the discount have been exceeded
> I will be watching for next time.


Yeah, the promo has been up for a week or two so it is no surprise to me that they ran out already. I mean when I bought mine they were already out of 3 or so of the strains and so I had to take what I could get. I am super excited though .

All of the crosses seem really interesting to me, I am hoping for some straight up fireeeeeeee!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> damn promo packs sold out! they need that reup danky lol as for 12 12 from seed, how easy to clone when done?


if you want clones off 12/12 from seed then get them into at least a 2 gallon early and raise the lights a bit to get em to stretch.

I got a clone off my synergy. Timing is pretty key, don't know if it's going to have to reveg or not


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 15, 2015)

yodabuds said:


> @Playtowin
> How about a little love here for the OP who took a gamble and started this thread  lol
> Looking really forward to running your gear, got a pack of the astrodawgs napalm OG and blue naplalm I think is the other... What is the quickest of the three as far as flowering time?
> also great to have you here btw! I think we need to have a large Area 51 grow and show  maybe I'll throw one in a pot and take a gamble to see if I get a lady


My apologies, thought I got everyone.  Thanks getting the ball going!


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 15, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i ran some of the ripac kush. That was a good 1. Still got a couple other strains from them and i know my boy got a couple stuff as well.
> He really is a cool dude.


RIPAC has been renamed Alien Isolation and is hands down everyone's favorite including myself. Sagan's delight is Alien Iso x Star Dawg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> RIPAC has been renamed Alien Isolation and is hands down everyone's favorite including myself. Sagan's delight is Alien Iso x Star Dawg.


Nice!!! It definitely has a kick to it and adding stardawg i can imagine. 
Looking forward to grabbing a few of those stardawg and astrdawg x's


----------



## typoerror (Mar 15, 2015)

i was wondering where ripac went. i kept losing out on that one in auctions. gonna have snatch that one and sagan's delight!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 15, 2015)

I have Sagans Delight and Luck Dragon. Plus the astrodawg freebie. STOKED to run. Cheers.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, I guess I'm the only one that went left when everyone else went right. There's some good info and pics on everything everyone else got except for my selection. Can you shed some light onto the mom, pop, and their radioactive kush progeny. What's to expect @Playtowin


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 23, 2015)

dirtyshawa said:


> Well, I guess I'm the only one that went left when everyone else went right. There's some good info and pics on everything everyone else got except for my selection. Can you shed some light onto the mom, pop, and their radioactive kush progeny. What's to expect @Playtowin


Here are some Napalm shots. Both plants are similar in growth characteristics. My keeper Napalm was put in with an open pollination Star Darg F2 run.


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> damn promo packs sold out! they need that reup danky lol as for 12 12 from seed, how easy to clone when done?


They have been making good size orders and have another one coming soon. Will be the last restock of Skulls and Bones & Calypso until new ones are made. Excalibur will not be restocked as I no longer have the mom.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> They have been making good size orders and have another one coming soon. Will be the last restock of Skulls and Bones & Calypso until new ones are made. Excalibur will not be restocked as I no longer have the mom.


I am even more excited that I scooped up the Excalibur now! I am about to pop at least 5 of them tonight.


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am even more excited that I scooped up the Excalibur now! I am about to pop at least 5 of them tonight.


Where can i purchase some good ole Rhode Island genetics from???? ...! Im from the other side of the bridge where the historic mansions are. @King Arthur , what website you score yours from ?


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 24, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Where can i purchase some good ole Rhode Island genetics from???? ...! Im from the other side of the bridge where the historic mansions are. @King Arthur , what website you score yours from ?


http://www.naturesgreenremedies.com/companies/area-51-genetics/ I'm in Warwick, HMU if you make it over here.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 24, 2015)

Great to see you on here playtowin. Looking forward to popping my packs. Can you tell me anything about the luck dragon? Cheers!


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll be running these soon


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 24, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> http://www.naturesgreenremedies.com/companies/area-51-genetics/ I'm in Warwick, HMU if you make it over here.


Cool . I live out of state . Dad was stationed in Newport when I was a kid . I visit family there and in Kingston . You have a shop or place to come Check out ??


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 24, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Where can i purchase some good ole Rhode Island genetics from???? ...! Im from the other side of the bridge where the historic mansions are. @King Arthur , what website you score yours from ?


www.naturesgreenremedies.com a pretty awesome deal if you ask me. 45 bucks a pack is a steal imo.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 24, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


> I'll be running these soonView attachment 3379467View attachment 3379468


The seeds I got from area51 look better than most breeders seeds to be honest too. They all have tiger stripes are are all nice n healthy looking.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 24, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> http://www.naturesgreenremedies.com/companies/area-51-genetics/ I'm in Warwick, HMU if you make it over here.


Can you tell me more about the Space Jam cut? I got the BX1 to give Area51 a shot in my last seed order.


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 24, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Can you tell me more about the Space Jam cut? I got the BX1 to give Area51 a shot in my last seed order.


@Playtowin he can help with that .


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 25, 2015)

*


$!LK¥ MåN£ said:



Great to see you on here playtowin. Looking forward to popping my packs. Can you tell me anything about the luck dragon? Cheers!

Click to expand...

Here's the mom a few days ago at 5 weeks. 
     
*


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is Luck Dragon at the start of week 4 from a tester.


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 25, 2015)

My bad, I posted Calypso, I don't have records of Tahoe Alien or Luck Dragon as the whole TSD shit went down and just never got around to doing another journal.


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's a few... on this particular grow I was experimenting with defoliation. they are at 24 days here. at day 32 I stripped off 90% of the fan leaves. did that once...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn wish I had some cash  that sounds like it's right up my alley, 56-60 days from seed or clone?


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> My bad, I posted Calypso, I don't have records of Tahoe Alien or Luck Dragon as the whole TSD shit went down and just never got around to doing another journal.


That place sucked so bad....I did not get that good vibe,when I got my beans from them...

Keep the good work going @Playtowin


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn wish I had some cash  that sounds like it's right up my alley, 56-60 days from seed or clone?


Companies spend money on slaps, pin's shirts etc... I prefer to donate the first pack. HMU


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

For real. Damn dude that's whats up  I document things I like and make sure folks know where it came from


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 25, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Can you tell me more about the Space Jam cut? I got the BX1 to give Area51 a shot in my last seed order.


Space Jam started as clone only Blueberry that I hit with Alien Genetics Napalm OG making Blue Napalm. Then it was hit with Star Dawg to make Space Jam and then again with that Star Dawg run. I have several going now. Still predominantly blueberry terps throughout with one a very skunky funk. Grow tips... heavy feeder, don't be shy. You need to top 2-3 times and raise lights to help stretch along with heavy undergrowth pruning and canopy fan leave maintenance starting week 4. She grows fat heavy cola's which if care is not taken, will cause b rot. Here's one 5 weeks in.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Companies spend money on slaps, pin's shirts etc... I prefer to donate the first pack. HMU


Good on ya! Nice to see this approach.... you're going to do well.


----------



## althor (Mar 25, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Companies spend money on slaps, pin's shirts etc... I prefer to donate the first pack. HMU


 Are you planning on re-upping the promo at NGR? I would really like to grow some of your strains, had 2 picked out and entered in the promo code and the promo was over. I dont sell, I donate, so I dont have a lot of cash laying around for genetics, I always look for the best promos.


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 25, 2015)

althor said:


> Are you planning on re-upping the promo at NGR? I would really like to grow some of your strains, had 2 picked out and entered in the promo code and the promo was over. I dont sell, I donate, so I dont have a lot of cash laying around for genetics, I always look for the best promos.


Yes, I'll be talking with them today. Thanks for the interest. Crazy not to take advantage of promo's. I always held off orders until there was a special.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Companies spend money on slaps, pin's shirts etc... I prefer to donate the first pack. HMU


why i show support over here.... keep on trucking!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> why i show support over here.... keep on trucking!


GGG should take notes. LOL!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> GGG should take notes. LOL!


no comment! LOL lead by example...


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 25, 2015)

@Playtowin Could you give me any information on these or where I can find info on them...Thanks...


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 25, 2015)

That would be Solar Storm, Here is a link to the Astrodawg pollenation run https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.471647159610643.1073741840.100002960896331&type=1&l=429b300c32 and some info on them (https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/got-astrodawg.52971/) Not sure of rules here about linking so if taboo just let me know. first pic was grown by @fredamassbudz420


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 25, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> That would be Solar Storm, Here is a link to the Astrodawg pollenation run https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.471647159610643.1073741840.100002960896331&type=1&l=429b300c32 and some info on them (https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/got-astrodawg.52971/) Not sure of rules here about linking so if taboo just let me know. first pic was grown by @fredamassbudz420 View attachment 3380371View attachment 3380372


Awesome thanks for the Info


----------



## althor (Mar 27, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Yes, I'll be talking with them today. Thanks for the interest. Crazy not to take advantage of promo's. I always held off orders until there was a special.


 Bump...

That Solar Storm is calling my name!


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 27, 2015)

althor said:


> Bump...
> 
> That Solar Storm is calling my name!


Setting up shop at thegreenpool as we speak, need another outlet and these will come from me direct. Should be up by Monday. Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Setting up shop at thegreenpool as we speak, need another outlet and these will come from me direct. Should be up by Monday. Thanks for the support everyone.


yea iv been curious bout them.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just picked up Napalm OG F2 and Skulls and Bones.


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 29, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> Just picked up Napalm OG F2 and Skulls and Bones.


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 30, 2015)

New distribution outlet fully stocked as of today. Buy two packs receive a free pack of Astrodawgs.


----------



## althor (Mar 30, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> New distribution outlet fully stocked as of today. Buy two packs receive a free pack of Astrodawgs.


 Would that be at The Green Pool?


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 30, 2015)

Trying not to promote another site. Just answering questions as to where it can be found.


----------



## althor (Mar 31, 2015)

Man, spent half the night last night waiting on my account to be approved so I could see about making a purchase. Finally, this morning it was approved and now I cant even find where to purchase seeds at on the site. I am far from computer savy, but holy shit, its like they hide their products on that site. Looks like I am going to have to wait again.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

when u sign in at top right click on auctions. brings u to the stores


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> why i show support over here.... keep on trucking!


people its called "overhead" thats why his prices are cheap. i am not knocking on him. but he doesnt have a website, packaging, or booths at cups, etc... companies like ggg, archive, exotic, etc... have those, and it cost money to have a website up and running. not like FB or IG. it cost money to get booths at shows. it cost money for stickers and shirts, there not free. N g r pays for the freebies he gives to you guys. so you should be thanking him too. 
samething with bog, bodhi, or hazeman, there cheaper and they have no websites and baggies with stickers over them. 
im sure if area 51 gets big, the prices wont be the same.


----------



## Playtowin (Apr 9, 2015)

I appreciate your words Jack, I personally feel that if a company is dropping 20,000 30,000 upwards to 100,000 plus a show for booths, pin's and shirts, that their charging more than they should for their seeds. I gave every one of the Astrodwags for the buy 2 get one free to NGR. He did do the Valentines promo on his own in which I didn't even know about until after the fact. I am on record as saying that my seeds will never be more than $45 a pack. I am not a breeder! I make seeds of quality genetic's and price them compassionately. I was accepting donations for $20.00 a pack to offset the cost of growing seed versus growing flower and the time involved packaging and shipping for people that are not local. I could not keep up and it affected my personal life as well as customer service. Only reason I went to NGR is because we had a common interest in getting quality genetics out to the people that can't afford them or play the camp out game. I'm not trying to pull the rug over anyone's eyes with a fancy website, booths, t-shirts and pins. I will pay the postage instead for sending a free pack for people that are in need or ask to try our seeds. I just sent 420 packs of seeds free of charge to be passed out in Washington. On a daily basis, I give cuts, seeds and plants out locally for free. I'm not looking for pat's on the back as I receive much joy in my heart helping others. I use a $40 rig, drive my 20th used car in a row.
*D.C. hosts nation’s biggest legal marijuana giveaway*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-politics/dc-is-about-to-host-the-nations-biggest-legal-marijuana-giveaway/2015/03/26/ec566ec8-d399-11e4-8fce-3941fc548f1c_story.html


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 9, 2015)

i wasnt trying to knock you playtowin. i have your napalm and the freebie. i applaud your generosity and practices. but some people do not understand what it cost to run a business and supply and demand.
some people like to represent what they sow by wearing their t-shirts and pins
if your stuff turns out fire. i want a area 51 t-shirt.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2015)

Jesus it costs that much to have booth? that's crazy. 

I'm not a fan of Tshirts, I'd love to rep. good companies, but where I am right now it's like a billboard saying "look at me I grow follow me home"


----------



## Playtowin (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Jesus it costs that much to have booth? that's crazy.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Tshirts, I'd love to rep. good companies, but where I am right now it's like a billboard saying "look at me I grow follow me home"


They don't all cost that to be sure. Any halfway decent show when all's said and done fee's including travel, advertising, promo's. booth and setup, all crew expenses; food, transportation, lodging, you drop around 5 for a basic spot... start multiplying booths & premium spaces and it escalates quickly.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> people its called "overhead" thats why his prices are cheap. i am not knocking on him. but he doesnt have a website, packaging, or booths at cups, etc... companies like ggg, archive, exotic, etc... have those, and it cost money to have a website up and running. not like FB or IG. it cost money to get booths at shows. it cost money for stickers and shirts, there not free. N g r pays for the freebies he gives to you guys. so you should be thanking him too.
> samething with bog, bodhi, or hazeman, there cheaper and they have no websites and baggies with stickers over them.
> im sure if area 51 gets big, the prices wont be the same.


im not supporting him because of his seed prices. its because hes patient 1st. ill say it as politely as i can, fuck you. have a nice day too...... id pay more than 45 per for what hes doing.

also if i went from a breeding tent to a breeding warehouse, yes costs go up. but how many MOREEEEEEE seeds will flow out. no reason to charge more, actually the opposite imo.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> i wasnt trying to knock you playtowin. i have your napalm and the freebie. i applaud your generosity and practices. but some people do not understand what it cost to run a business and supply and demand.
> some people like to represent what they sow by wearing their t-shirts and pins
> if your stuff turns out fire. i want a area 51 t-shirt.


i understand the economics. gage is greedy. they wouldnt give back a cut to a guy who donated it to them. thats when i researched n found key is a scammer.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ill say it as politely as i can, fuck you. have a nice day too...... id pay more than 45 per for what hes doing.


seriously grow up, never said anything bad about you. i've seen you in almost every strain review thread bashing breeders. i think if playtownin was to see some of those, i bet he wouldnt be so nice to you.



greenghost420 said:


> also if i went from a breeding tent to a breeding warehouse, yes costs go up. but how many MOREEEEEEE seeds will flow out. no reason to charge more, actually the opposite imo.


you still dont understand business. just because MORE SEEDS will flow out, doesnt mean they should give it away. do you work for FREE? breeders usually sellout of there stockpile, and then they have customers complaining.
so what, if they do earn little extra money. thats there business. they can spend it however way they want it. they'll probably put that money back into there business, like smart people do. that's how a business grows.
people like you are the reason why breeders dont hang out in forums. always looking for handouts and freebies if you dont get your way.
do you really think if you went from a tent to a warehouse you would give away shit??? not until you saw your rent bill, food, water, nutes, workers. then you'll be like. quick i need to sell everything to pay everybody.


----------



## Southerner (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe im the minority, but I give zero shits about stickers, tshirts, magnets, etc. Not saying they cant be helpful in expanding a brand, i just don't care for any of it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> seriously grow up, never said anything bad about you. i've seen you in almost every strain review thread bashing breeders. i think if playtownin was to see some of those, i bet he wouldnt be so nice to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feel free to put me out there as the guy thatll slap your favorite breeder! but please tell me what others iv bashed. i know ggg and calicon. calicon still gave me what i wanted, ggg ill have to hunt thru f2s. no biggie just a lil more work. if youve really seen all my posts you mustve seen me talking bout no more drama just gonna stick to what i have to do . then i get trolled back into the bullshit. like now with you lol im onto praising who does it right. theres plenty of hate, ill perpetuate some positivity this year  if you want to hate on me take it to any of my threads. this thread doesnt deserve it lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2015)

Lmbao............


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

ok im a month or few late on my new years resolution. i am quite a procrastinator! but forreal i keep getting pulled back in. nice play its too easy cause i love busting some chops. i love winning too.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ok im a month or few late on my new years resolution. i am quite a procrastinator! but forreal i keep getting pulled back in. nice play its too easy cause i love busting some chops. i love winning too.


how are you winning? i dont have time to find your quotes, i have better things to do.
you have real maturity issues. i bet your in your early 20's.
you've been warned playtownin about green. be nice to him or you'll see what im talking about. just review other seed and strain threads. he might start accusing you, of having fake crosses.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2015)

The dramavirus is spreading.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Playtowin (Apr 9, 2015)

GG is a passionate person in his beliefs and has only showed me kindness and that is all I can personally judge him on. I think your need to clarify "out of the blue" the difference of "them" vs "me" as it was his post that you quoted,.as an attack on me. I, having written business plans, received venture capital funding, sold to fortune 100 companies, understood what you were saying. Not that I agree with it (still having trouble with the movement becoming a business), but realize that it's business as usual. I think of all the money spent on super bowl ads and advertising throughout the year, the corporate excess's... and wonder where that money comes from. Like the heady booths, the $10,000 rigs, the baller everything...


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 9, 2015)

i think everybody on here is passionate, or i would hope.
forget what i said GG, not on here for a pointless thread cloggin argue. im happy for you and wish nothing but the best for you. hope you find some killer shit. we all need to co-exist peacefully, were all in the same boat.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> how are you winning? i dont have time to find your quotes, i have better things to do.
> you have real maturity issues. i bet your in your early 20's.
> you've been warned playtownin about green. be nice to him or you'll see what im talking about. just review other seed and strain threads. he might start accusing you, of having fake crosses.


i didnt say i was winning, i said i like to win , everything is a competition to me. as for be nice to me or ill bash you? well sincity wasnt exactly nice to me, see me bashing them or praising them? ill have maturity issues till the day i die, im a big kid at heart.


Jack O'Neill said:


> i think everybody on here is passionate, or i would hope.
> forget what i said GG, not on here for a pointless thread cloggin argue. im happy for you and wish nothing but the best for you. hope you find some killer shit. we all need to co-exist peacefully, were all in the same boat.


its cool man, if you sat and smoked with me yould think very differently bout me. you found some fire in that aspi, id love to sample some! 


Playtowin said:


> GG is a passionate person in his beliefs and has only showed me kindness and that is all I can personally judge him on. I think your need to clarify "out of the blue" the difference of "them" vs "me" as it was his post that you quoted,.as an attack on me. I, having written business plans, received venture capital funding, sold to fortune 100 companies, understood what you were saying. Not that I agree with it (still having trouble with the movement becoming a business), but realize that it's business as usual. I think of all the money spent on super bowl ads and advertising throughout the year, the corporate excess's... and wonder where that money comes from. Like the heady booths, the $10,000 rigs, the baller everything...


 puff puff passes the peacepipe to jack n fuck it, passes to gen. thanks for the words playtowin, that kindness is genuine.


----------



## seanstuffy (Apr 12, 2015)

I grabbed a pack of blue napalms 2 napalm ogs a pack of ecaliber 4 packs of astrodawg the seven ghost one I forget the name.an to lazy to look lol maybe one more I forget. Plus the freebies


----------



## Playtowin (Apr 12, 2015)

Positive vibes on your grow's Sean! That would be Skulls and Bones with the 7 Ghost in it. Thank you for your support as well.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 12, 2015)

This thread got the usual RIU treatment pretty fast, I will update you guys soon on the excalibur. I believe either 2/5 or 3/5 popped up and they have been chillin in the root riots awaiting transplant. Veg is a boring process to watch at times but I am excited to see how the survivors will grow!  they look healthy as a horse.

Also just to jot me down for why I decided to pick up so many packs on the fly from Area51 isn't JUST becuase they have packs so cheap, I have spent up to 150 bucks on 5 seeds before. It is about the personal love that he gives his plants. Bigger operations don't have that, once you start outsourcing your moms to big production facilities the personal connection between plant and person diminishes.

Not everyone will have these specific crosses, they also aren't just rehashes of the same line just under a different brand. I like the way he does shit and if that means he doesn't attend a cannabis cup well fuckit. We can make our own celebration and have a kick ass time without all the bullshit involved at the cups. I been to way too many, I stay the hell away from them now.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2015)

astro dawg f2s going down. totally forgot on 420 lol


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> astro dawg f2s going down. totally forgot on 420 lol


I got two excaliburs sexing right now, the fun to be had will be soon!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 1, 2015)

i keep forgetting to drop em lol tonight for sure!


----------



## Sparkticus (Jul 17, 2015)

Area 51: Calypso (The Kraken F1 x Astrodawg F1 REG) 
Week 4-5 of flower
Short and stocky, as advertised. Dense, frosty, very stinky.
Thumbs up.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 17, 2015)

Damn nice looking buds you got there. Some purple hues coming threw maybe? or is that the camera tricks?

I was just thinking today I need to get my Excalibur's started. I didn't want to run them 12/12 from seed so I've been waiting for my current plant to finish.



King Arthur said:


> I got two excaliburs sexing right now, the fun to be had will be soon!


How did your excaliburs turn out?


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey @Playtowin i ran some of your mapalm og x stardawg didn't get to finish due to security reasons (i've mentioned in another thread what all i lost) but did get to smoke one pheno that was my favorite in veg for fastet growth and extra funk on it and maybe the most intense strain I've smoked to day. Intense head warping high that didn't want ro go away lol loved it. The all had extremely similar structure in veg and early flower and a hashy fuely smell from the rub. The pheno i chose also had more sativa appearance but only slightly. Breaks my heart that i only got to try one of them and it was a seeded plant but i got some x'd to tigers milk i get to run soon. Awesome stuff and plan to definitely run more of your gear asap man.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2015)

got 4 astrodawgs getting ready to jump into 1gal pots...


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hell yeah whats the make-up on those astros if you don't mind. I think i gotta get some napalm f2s to look through. Peace and good thumbing.


----------



## Playtowin (Jul 25, 2015)

Sparkticus said:


> Area 51: Calypso (The Kraken F1 x Astrodawg F1 REG)
> Week 4-5 of flower
> Short and stocky, as advertised. Dense, frosty, very stinky.
> Thumbs up.
> View attachment 3461275 View attachment 3461277


They look great! Glad you are happy with her.


----------



## Playtowin (Jul 25, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Hey @Playtowin i ran some of your mapalm og x stardawg didn't get to finish due to security reasons (i've mentioned in another thread what all i lost) but did get to smoke one pheno that was my favorite in veg for fastet growth and extra funk on it and maybe the most intense strain I've smoked to day. Intense head warping high that didn't want ro go away lol loved it. The all had extremely similar structure in veg and early flower and a hashy fuely smell from the rub. The pheno i chose also had more sativa appearance but only slightly. Breaks my heart that i only got to try one of them and it was a seeded plant but i got some x'd to tigers milk i get to run soon. Awesome stuff and plan to definitely run more of your gear asap man.


Right on, hard to go wrong with Napalm but to add some traits of star dawg... Positive karma on your crosses!


----------



## Playtowin (Jul 25, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Hell yeah whats the make-up on those astros if you don't mind. I think i gotta get some napalm f2s to look through. Peace and good thumbing.


Astrodawg = Alien Dawg F1 lemon fuel cut x Tahoe Alien F1


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jul 25, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Right on, hard to go wrong with Napalm but to add some traits of star dawg... Positive karma on your crosses!


Heck yeah play thanks for the the response and the kind words i can tell you have a big heart in addition to a green thumb. Best wishes to you in all you do man.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 29, 2015)

I got 2 Excaliburs going. They are just poking their heads out the dirt I'm excited.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 29, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I got 2 Excaliburs going. They are just poking their heads out the dirt I'm excited.


Might wanna keep one of those around they aren't making anymore of the excalibur . They lost either the mom or dad I forget.


----------



## wattz13 (Aug 2, 2015)

3 out of 5 of My Astros are currently seeded on most lower flower sites however the top colas ore beautiful... Definitely disappointed and no it's not my fault because Chemmy jones, GS nookie from farm house and shishka berry 99 from KOS are seed free in same room... Sucks because the guy seems cool and star dawg is fire


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Aug 7, 2015)

@wattz13 Which plant has male flowers cuz its strange that it's the only seeded plant in the room usually pollen gets to basically every plant in a room if there is any air circulation.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 7, 2015)

If it is only the lowers the plant was trying to survive, I would think that is a sign of some strong genetics trying to pass down their genes. Most likely fems if there are no pollen sacks to be seen, those little bananas can be super tiny and still make a seed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2015)

are these from seed or from clone? i got 4 im about to sex n see whats good. def some funky stem rubs and they are still lil seedlings....


wattz13 said:


> 3 out of 5 of My Astros are currently seeded on most lower flower sites however the top colas ore beautiful... Definitely disappointed and no it's not my fault because Chemmy jones, GS nookie from farm house and shishka berry 99 from KOS are seed free in same room... Sucks because the guy seems cool and star dawg is fire


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> If it is only the lowers the plant was trying to survive, I would think that is a sign of some strong genetics trying to pass down their genes. Most likely fems if there are no pollen sacks to be seen, those little bananas can be super tiny and still make a seed.


Lets see them Excaliburs man


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Lets see them Excaliburs man


Been makin you folks wait , it'll be worth it. I am a little camera shy when it comes to the garden, still have the paranoia going through me.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 9, 2015)

Can always PM a holmie


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Can always PM a holmie


Didn't even think about it! Might just send you a pic tonight


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Can always PM a holmie


Okay okay so it is long awaited but I always come through. She was in the back with only the trellis to hold her up so I didn't wanna fuck with her.

Excalibur


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is that buy two get one promo still goin on at ngr?


----------



## Playtowin (Oct 27, 2015)

@cripplecreek77 No, they should have no stock left. I have rebranded and personally taking care of all orders. I give out free seeds with every order as it is but seeing as no middle man I will take extra care with this one.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 27, 2015)

@Playtowin they still have stuff listed on the site can you pm me details on how to order now and will the xs from area 51 still be available? Thanks for the reponse and dig the new name as well bro.


----------



## Playtowin (Oct 28, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> @Playtowin they still have stuff listed on the site can you pm me details on how to order now and will the xs from area 51 still be available? Thanks for the reponse and dig the new name as well bro.


I really don't know what he has going on with the packs he has listed. the numbers on hand really don't match up with what he ordered last . I just assumed with all the moving and shit he was doing that ish got fucked up. So IDK... I will not be restocking there. I have all stock, only the name has changed. I'll PM you my email address so we can talk. Peace


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 28, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> I really don't know what he has going on with the packs he has listed. the numbers on hand really don't match up with what he ordered last . I just assumed with all the moving and shit he was doing that ish got fucked up. So IDK... I will not be restocking there. I have all stock, only the name has changed. I'll PM you my email address so we can talk. Peace


Do you want any pictures sent to you of our work? I am hoping this last astrodawg I have in veg is a female already got rid of a bunch of males. Totally looking forward to what it can bring to the table and I have like 5 of your other strains too!  

I don't post all my pictures but I don't mind sending you some.


----------



## Playtowin (Oct 29, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Do you want any pictures sent to you of our work? I am hoping this last astrodawg I have in veg is a female already got rid of a bunch of males. Totally looking forward to what it can bring to the table and I have like 5 of your other strains too!
> 
> I don't post all my pictures but I don't mind sending you some.


Last month I sexed 10 Pulp Fiction... I have 3 females. Thank you for the support! Would love to get you some more Astrodawg out to you. https://instagram.com/explore/tags/astrodawg/ PM me an address


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 30, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Last month I sexed 10 Pulp Fiction... I have 3 females. Thank you for the support! Would love to get you some more Astrodawg out to you. https://instagram.com/explore/tags/astrodawg/ PM me an address



Since you renamed your brand you don't deal with greenpool anymore???


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ill have some more radioactive kush along with luck dragon for the first time, rk was probably the most intense smoke ive had and it was from a clone i moved outdoor for seed so i can't wait to try a proper indoor run. Will probably run it along side the radioactive kush x tigers milk i made to see how much it influences its offspring.


----------



## Playtowin (Oct 31, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Since you renamed your brand you don't deal with greenpool anymore???


Greenpool will probably be my only online vendor. I like Stu and the vibes of that place. My energies right now are focused on creating a global distribution channel by recruiting independent reps to carry my stock. My plan is to enable them with the tools needed to become the "Local" go to person for quality genetics that are compassionately priced.


----------



## Playtowin (Oct 31, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Ill have some more radioactive kush along with luck dragon for the first time, rk was probably the most intense smoke i've had and it was from a clone i moved outdoor for seed so i can't wait to try a proper indoor run. Will probably run it along side the radioactive kush x tigers milk i made to see how much it influences its offspring.


You'll never hear me pump any of my crosses but I agree that Radioactive Kush is fire. Napalm by itself is crushing...


----------



## Playtowin (Oct 31, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Do you want any pictures sent to you of our work? I am hoping this last astrodawg I have in veg is a female already got rid of a bunch of males. Totally looking forward to what it can bring to the table and I have like 5 of your other strains too!
> 
> I don't post all my pictures but I don't mind sending you some.


Would love some pics!!!!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 31, 2015)

I was wondering how much of the blueberry high makes it through on the blue napalm i like using blueberry hybrids as daytime smoke as they seem to have a positive influence on mood for me. A little of the blue smell and taste would be nice but is certainly second to effect. Thanks in advance and best of luck to all.


----------



## Playtowin (Oct 31, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I was wondering how much of the blueberry high makes it through on the blue napalm i like using blueberry hybrids as daytime smoke as they seem to have a positive influence on mood for me. A little of the blue smell and taste would be nice but is certainly second to effect. Thanks in advance and best of luck to all.


The clone only Blueberry I used is the mom and dominates most offspring, still comes up through Space Jam BX1. She started out as a nice 18-20 % and the Napalm & Star Dawg only add to it. Is the one of the 5 packs you have Blue Napalm? Very few packs made it out. I think I only stocked NGR once with them. Few packs at Green Point. When The Seed Depot closed they had a majority of the stock which I never got back.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 31, 2015)

It was gonna be on my next order but i will shoot you an email as i definitely want it now lol. That sucks about the tsd getting you man they stole my money on an order with some packs of bodhi that are no longer available and some mota, esko, and your seven ghosts cross. By far my biggest order and it actually put me off ordering seeds for fear of losing my money again sadly. I was bummed as hell cuz i thought you were out of the game til i found you on ngr recently man been stoked ever since. Shared a j of the radioactive with my bro in law a couple years ago and he still asks if i am gonna run it again lol, now i can say yes finally.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 31, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Greenpool will probably be my only online vendor. I like Stu and the vibes of that place. My energies right now are focused on creating a global distribution channel by recruiting independent reps to carry my stock. My plan is to enable them with the tools needed to become the "Local" go to person for quality genetics that are compassionately priced.


Nice to hear!! im gonna wait then thanks


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 31, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Would love some pics!!!!


Sorry haven't gotten to email you yet just got back in town , I will get them to you asap.


----------



## Playtowin (Nov 1, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Sorry haven't gotten to email you yet just got back in town , I will get them to you asap.


no rush, just saying I would love some at anytime


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Nov 1, 2015)

2 of my Pulp Fiction keepers! Bottom one is male and has very mature leaves for first branches..making f2s if I like the girl! Male smells insane...very gasey! Great job brother!. I've got 25 more of the Pulp Fiction waiting to pop if the first round doesn't produce what I want...am alien tech Dom male n female


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 8, 2015)

Putting some Solar Storm down today any grow info ?. Any phenos seen regularly? Pics? Thanks Cornfed Dread Creations


----------



## Playtowin (Nov 9, 2015)

Take at least 63 days. No pics as the grower had their account locked that tested these.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 9, 2015)

Playtowin said:


> Take at least 63 days. No pics as the grower had their account locked that tested these.


Thank you 
Will keep updates on them here or more likely in my grow journal. Cornfed Dread Creations.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 10, 2015)

ill get a few AD shots in a few... was great smoke!


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 26, 2015)

3 female s of Solar storm to work with this first run of this Astrodawg x stardawg cross can't wait all in 5 gal ready for 10 _more days veg then flip to bloom. Put pics of up later


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's my 3 solar storm girls.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jan 5, 2016)

Got new 600w setup for full spectrum mix tent. All 3 solar storm as well as pure michigan genetics 3 super lemon deathstar are all going in said testing tent in 7days exactly.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Got new 600w setup for full spectrum mix tent. All 3 solar storm as well as pure michigan genetics 3 super lemon deathstar are all going in said testing tent in 7days exactly.


I believe I got an astrodawg f2 in flower right now , the excalibur was fucking dank dude. Lookin forward to seeing the solar storms.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jan 5, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> I believe I got an astrodawg f2 in flower right now , the excalibur was fucking dank dude. Lookin forward to seeing the solar storms.


Hell yeah . Can't wait to get em in . Da dank dank. Dank dank da dank? Sorry been watching Spaceballs with my son's alot lately. Shit no one will probably get that an I just sound fuckin crazy now. Oh well .another dab shall we.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

Ill dab to that


----------



## Playtowin (Jan 5, 2016)

Glad everyone's happy, that's all i'm after is passing out quality genetics.
Cornfed Dread, they look amaZing...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

noticed not on the dank team. where can one find these genetics if i were looking?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

oh good question green, I think he has a seed company but it is based out of europe? not too sure I could be wrong but hes got a facebook.


----------



## Playtowin (Jan 5, 2016)

Feel free to PM me anytime for that personal service.
 

https://www.instagram.com/mountain_inceptions/ carrys my stock and also does crazy auctions.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 11, 2016)

Well out the 3 solar storm s 1 total herm okay was growing shit ty too. Love the 2 that are bout to be harvested @ 64days. #4 is phat chunky top s with a lemony kush fuel cheese funk. #1 much tighter bud formation an lemony spice funk on her. Second run of each going now an look ro be amazing. Pics at harvest in few days. Bless an big up Area51


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 11, 2016)

I started the skull and bones freebies with the stray fox purple skirt x fantasy island freebies I had. Only 2 of 3 germed, both look indica but one has the widest little leaf I have seen on such a young plant, almost looks like clover. 
Anyone got info on skull & bones?


----------



## Beemo (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 11, 2016)

Solar Storm #4 clone run of seed mom. Finished bud pics of the straight chunks she throws soon.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2016)

nice im bout to get into the shit i got from area 51, now known as danky dankster seeds i believe.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

Last I had checked The Greenpool was selling Area 51 seeds but haven't been over there to check and see what's up in forever. Will check it out for you guys


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2016)

dont think he vends there anymore but i could be wrong,


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3629140


Napalm og and starfighter have almost the same genetics? Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Playtowin (Mar 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Napalm og and starfighter have almost the same genetics?


And Astrodawg is Alien Dawg F1 lemon fuel cut x Tahoe Alien F1 




Cornfed Dread said:


> Well out the 3 solar storm s 1 total herm okay was growing shit ty too. Love the 2 that are bout to be harvested @ 64days. #4 is phat chunky top s with a lemony kush fuel cheese funk. #1 much tighter bud formation an lemony spice funk on her. Second run of each going now an look ro be amazing. Pics at harvest in few days. Bless an big up Area51



Good catch on that herm! Glad you found some fire in there. Looking forward to seeing finished pics.


Folks can send me a private message on here or Facebook for ordering inquiries. 

https://www.facebook.com/dankydanksterseeds 

Current promotion


----------



## 18B (Jan 23, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i just noticed u buy 2 packs area 51 u get a free pack and 10 % off. not too shabby! never see any gage freebies,....greed is real with the gageness!


Yeah you would think someone with STOLEN genetics or to say the least I'll gotten...would be a little more generous since the input costs were less.


----------



## 18B (Jan 23, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> after lookin, og18 x stardawg sounds pretty dank!


Got it going now...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2017)

18B said:


> Yeah you would think someone with STOLEN genetics or to say the least I'll gotten...would be a little more generous since the input costs were less.


lol it is what it is...karma doesnt sleep!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 18, 2017)

Whats up with Area51? 

Can't find their beans anywhere.


----------



## tyson53 (May 18, 2017)

I met the breeder at the Secret Cup when held in RI (Beast Coast)..real nice guy,,he gave me a ton of seeds..I still have lots left..I grew his Napalm and a cross he did with Ace of Space..both were pure fire...I have about 9 strains he gave me..I forget which ones they are off hand...I have only grown 2 so far..like said both were fire..the Napalm smelt like gasoline..was a crazy smell...when I walked in the greenhouse i thot I left a gas can in there..lol...the Ace of Spades was kick ass good...had a fruit punch taste..it was a 2 hit winner..i did find a few nanas on it.but caught in time..

I see he has upped his game with all new strains...My son is good friends with him so I may have him get me a few of the newer ones...he is a real pleasent guy to talk with.....

I just talked to my son..he is now going under the name Danky dankster seeds...so look for that brand..its him...

my son said look for his Space jam strain..its pure fire..

have to look for seed drops..my son does not know if he is still doing breeding,,they do a seed swap in RI yearly..and he was not at last one he said..or maybe showed up late an missed him...


----------



## Mr.Head (May 18, 2017)

tyson53 said:


> I met the breeder at the Secret Cup when held in RI (Beast Coast)..real nice guy,,he gave me a ton of seeds..I still have lots left..I grew his Napalm and a cross he did with Ace of Space..both were pure fire...I have about 9 strains he gave me..I forget which ones they are off hand...I have only grown 2 so far..like said both were fire..the Napalm smelt like gasoline..was a crazy smell...when I walked in the greenhouse i thot I left a gas can in there..lol...the Ace of Spades was kick ass good...had a fruit punch taste..it was a 2 hit winner..i did find a few nanas on it.but caught in time..
> 
> I see he has upped his game with all new strains...My son is good friends with him so I may have him get me a few of the newer ones...he is a real pleasent guy to talk with.....
> 
> ...


spacejam is actually in stock at firestax I might grab a pack of that


----------



## typoerror (May 18, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Whats up with Area51?
> 
> Can't find their beans anywhere.


They changed their name to Danky Dankster Seeds Co.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2017)

@Playtowin


----------

